# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Opticians Association of PA Annual Meeting

## Bev Heishman

The Opticians Association of PA will hold their annual meeting and convention on October 27 and 28, 2006. All are invited to attend.

The meeting will be held at the Toftrees Resort, State College, PA. (Home of the Nittany Lions)

For more information visit www.paoptician.org

----------

